# Fly Casting Tips



## dan (Oct 10, 2007)

<U>http://home.att.net/~slowsnap/tips3.htm</U>

Try this link for some decent advice for all you fly casters- something for the beginners and experienced 

Dan


----------



## Bustatrout (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the link.I had a ? then I found the answer, its worth reading.


----------

